# 3.46 vs 4.11?? top speed vs 0-60????



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I was thinking about changing the gears in my rearend and what is the difference? there is 346 in there now. what would it do if there were 4.11's?? which is for 0-60 and which is for tops speed? 
--the lower the gear means what?
--and for higher gears???
arty:


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

3:46:1 is a "Taller" gear ratio which is suited for higher speeds, and fuel economy. 4.11:1 is a "Shorter" ratio which is more suited for quick acceleration, and will make better use of the engine's low end torque. If your not doing 150mph everyday, and are concerned more with with acceleration than fuel economy, 4.11's are good. There are other ratios that are more of a compromise such as 3.73:1 and so forth. You'll qet quicker acceleration, and won't be sacrificing as much top end, and fuel economy. If you plan on running it at the track often, then I would go with the 4.11's. I ran 3.73:1 in the rear of my old '66 Mustang, which did wonders for the highwinding 289 I had in there, but it was only a 3spd, and was an off and on daily driver. 

I'm sure other's here will chime in, which their recomendations about what they've seen and done. My buddy ran 4.11's in his LS6 powered WS6 T/A. He had a big cam in that thing, so the 4.11's really help him get the revves up quick. He wasn't concerned with mileage though..lol.


Side note, I would highly recommend running stickeir, wider tires if your gonna go with 4.11's. Stockers are just gonna get roasted if you rip on them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The gear ratio is equal to the # of turns the drive shaft has to do to make the tires rotate one full turn.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

4.11s will get you to 60 faster, you would normally sacrifice speed on the top end, but as in the case with the T-56 6-speed manual that our cars come with, they have such a tall 5th and 6th gear my guess is that the GTO will still run right up to the 158mph it is electronically limited to. Also because 6th gear is so tall I would think you will notice a minimal reduction in mileage. Of course if you have the automatic the top speed and mileage will be affected more.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> I was thinking about changing the gears in my rearend and what is the difference? there is 346 in there now. what would it do if there were 4.11's?? which is for 0-60 and which is for tops speed?
> --the lower the gear means what?
> --and for higher gears???
> arty:


If a gear change is a MUST DO ITEM.

Go with 373s if you have a Automatic trans.

Go with 391s if you have a Manual.

You will lose some top end with either one of them and your car will be turning higher RPMS at any MPH then it did before.

I like the factory stock gear selection.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

What is the cost associated with swapping out the gears?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

3.91 is the lowest you can go in these housings.
What I have seen is approx $700.00 for the gears
and associated parts for the swap.

Larry


----------

